# FlandriaII



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi. I used to be just "Flandria" but things went haywire somewhere and I got no help from the administrator fixing access under my name - possible confusion somewhere with e-mail address on file? Anyway, here I am. Does everyone notice how slow the site can be when signing in? Happy cruising!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Flandria, good to have you back. Apparently you're not alone. Donna says you should PM admin1 to get help.
SailNet Community - View Profile: admin1


----------

